# Vous permettez que je fume?



## Russianer

Good evening. I'll be in a voyage in Bursa City in Turkey.

How to say the  phrase in Turkish:
"Mister, do you allow if I'll smoke a cigarette in this room? Where is female smoking room?"
("Vous permettez que je fume? ")

How to say the phrase in Turkish language?


----------



## Volcano

"Mister, do you allow if I'll smoke a cigarette in this room? Where is female smoking room?"

*"Bayım, bu odada sigara içmeme izin verir misiniz? Bayan sigara içme odası nerede?*


----------



## aslan

Russianer said:


> Good evening. I'll be in a voyage in Bursa City in Turkey.
> 
> How to say the  phrase in Turkish:
> "Mister, do you allow if I'll smoke a cigarette in this room? Where is female smoking room?"
> ("Vous permettez que je fume? ")
> 
> How to say the phrase in Turkish language?



Volcano's translation is an exact translation,and of course it isn't wrong as well, However, We hardly use "bayım" in daily speech. I would say,
"Burada sigara içebilir miyim?" Can I smoke cigarette here

By the way I am not sure If you can find a smoking room, especially a female smoking room, or not. Unfortunately, smoking rooms aren't that common in Turkey. Maybe You better say;
 Where can I smoke cigarette     Nerede sigara içebilirim (acaba)
Enjoy your travel, Bursa is a  lovely city which was  one of  the  capitals of Ottoman Empire


----------



## Russianer

Volcano, thank you.
Aslan, thank you. 
*********************************


aslan said:


> By the way I am not sure If you can find a smoking room, especially a female smoking room, or not. Unfortunately, smoking rooms aren't that common in Turkey.


 
If  smoking rooms aren't that common in Turkey ..
A question about Turkish life and rules: 

What are places for smoking in Turkey?
In the Turkish restaurants  are there allow for visitors to smoke? Оr not?
 Are there any specialized tobacco shops in Turkey? What are the best brands of Turkish tobacco with the best quality?
**********************************


----------



## Volcano

*I see they break the rule in the restaurants, cafes, etc.*


----------



## zorspas

Russianer said:


> Volcano, thank you.
> Aslan, thank you.
> *********************************
> 
> 
> If  smoking rooms aren't that common in Turkey ..
> A question about Turkish life and rules:
> 
> What are places for smoking in Turkey?
> In the Turkish restaurants  are there allow for visitors to smoke? Оr not?
> Are there any specialized tobacco shops in Turkey? What are the best brands of Turkish tobacco with the best quality?
> **********************************



Why are you so obsessed with smoking? Take it easy.


----------



## Russianer

Thank you. (Спасибо. Благодарю вас за помощь).


----------

